# Ratings going down the toilet



## Huegow (Sep 4, 2015)

I got my lowest weekly rating to date-2.00. Meanwhile my Lyft rating is reaching 4.9. Wth? Same service, same car, same person, same driving style


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Huegow said:


> I got my lowest weekly rating to date-2.00. Meanwhile my Lyft rating is reaching 4.9. Wth? Same service, same car, same person, same driving style


You just beautifully encapsulated why I like Lyft paxs so much more than Uber paxs. I encounter a far lower d-bag factor driving Lift paxs.


----------



## taberock (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine too


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

2.0 for the week? For how many trips?


----------



## Huegow (Sep 4, 2015)

Coachman said:


> 2.0 for the week? For how many trips?


6 on uber


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Huegow said:


> 6 on uber


Six overall? Or six rated?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Make sure you flush


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Sooo i was going to drive tonight. I dont drive much, maybe 2 hours here and there then i get frustrated or "had enough." I love driving. But im weary of customer service, especially drunk people. But thats for another topic. 

So i log in and see the new agreement, then i cant read it so i go home to read it online and found this website. In the process, i noticed my rating went down.... from a solid 5 to 4.89 then to 4.6 im like huh??

I rate all my riders 5 and ive had absolutely no problems with a single rider yet. So i was actually mad as to why my rating went down, which ultimately DISCOURAGED me from driving tonight, where i was hoping to do about $100 or so in the rain as i need the cash. I havent made $600 total, ive only drove for a few months and im already starting to decide to leave this whole industry, its just not for me.

Seriously.... i had to comment because i saw a few messages on here that said the lower rating will make people drive MORE to up their rating, but its the opposite with me.... that pisses me off cuz im always welcoming, say have a good night, and had no issues, no crashes, a safe and regular ride. 

Many people said on here, not to stress too much on the rate.. but no, it bugs the hell out of me because i see that as a direct reflection of my business quality.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> Sooo i was going to drive tonight. I dont drive much, maybe 2 hours here and there then i get frustrated or "had enough." I love driving. But im weary of customer service, especially drunk people. But thats for another topic.
> 
> So i log in and see the new agreement, then i cant read it so i go home to read it online and found this website. In the process, i noticed my rating went down.... from a solid 5 to 4.89 then to 4.6 im like huh??
> 
> ...


Try not to get to hung up on your ratings. Some passengers can never be satisfied no matter what you do to accommodate them. Your overall rating will improve.. If you only have 6 rated trips your rating will continue to fluctuate until you have completed a lot more rated rides. Don't let the system get to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Same here HHTJ, I quit driving after my first trip today. $4 ride, and then 2 cancellations in a row. Lyft is suppose to be a much better company. UBER has a terrible reputation here in Chicago, it only took me 9 days to figure out Uber's Network and how it works.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Same here HHTJ, I quit after my first trip today. No more driving for Uber, starting with Lyft tomorrow. Lyft is a much better company. UBER has a terrible reputation here in Chicago, it only took me 9 days to figure out Travis Dbag Extraordinaire is running a slave ring of underpaid/ overworked drivers!


Ya know, i was having just a hard time even to do my first run, because i know the potential dangers of spontaneous and unpredicatble drunk people. but i did work some surge nights only for a few hours and i averaged 29 a hour... on non surge nites a few hours and averaged 15 a hour. the money is there. but i had some issues with the app crashing in the middle of a trip so i started using a separate gps. but really ive had no problems with people so far.. its just my own trust and experiences from other industries when dealing with the public is whats making me uncomfortable. And after having rides with no conflict.. and then my rate drops twice.. then the updated service agreement, it just really is pushing me away. i just dont think this is the industry for me.

id rather drive a cargo van and be a courier im thinking... that is if i really wanna drive anyways! i was thinking about lyft but it would be the same "trust" issue i have. just the industry period. ive only been confident on 2 nites, the other nites i been tense. but i dont show it i just try to be cordial and friendly. hey how ya doing! and have a good nite! etc.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> Sooo i was going to drive tonight. I dont drive much, maybe 2 hours here and there then i get frustrated or "had enough." I love driving. But im weary of customer service, especially drunk people. But thats for another topic.
> 
> So i log in and see the new agreement, then i cant read it so i go home to read it online and found this website. In the process, i noticed my rating went down.... from a solid 5 to 4.89 then to 4.6 im like huh??
> 
> ...


Don't take it so hard. The current driver rating system doesn't even meet the basic requirements for statistical validity. I understand your frustration, but this is really nothing to get upset over.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, my one day total with 12 trips given, is 4.33. lol

I know I got a 1* as did the dick that gave it to me. F'ed up his 5* rating. lol

According to my math, I also received 2-3*'s. This bothers me a tad more than the 1*. I deserved that one. 

The 2-3* ratings are kind of a mystery to me as there were no indications that I saw, to warrant those ratings, but I really couldn't give 2 sh*ts.

Knocked my over all rating down to 4.81.

These ratings and the rating system itself, is nothing but a bad joke. Don't sweat it.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

so is there a way to bypass rating a passenger, i gave everyone 5, i should have all 5s


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

I think the recent low ratings are from the constant surge pricing. Pax want to see $5.75 fares. Point blank many people are not driving unless there is a surge. Uber's low pricing is causing this...


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I got the old your cancelling a lot of request please log off. Dear CSR the last three cancelled trips I was paid 5.00 for #1 and 5. for #2 passengers no show in the city of Hoboken. I decide to head home but wait there's a ping in Bayonne I take call waited outside 8 min. text parx I'm outside. Three more minutes go bye text from parx how much is it to go Linden. Explain in text how to check fare, then adios I cancel no response from customer. Another Saturday night and I ain making no $$$


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't worry, bad ratings is just Uber passengers saying that they liked the days of dirty cabs with non-English speakers better. So let a few people puke in your car and say 'no speaky english' when ever they ask you a question. You should get 5 stars quickly. Oh, and let 10 people pile into your car too.


----------



## Maziyar85 (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine on app 4.70 but on partner account is 4.50!!!!

What's the difference between them?


----------



## krlancaster (Feb 9, 2016)

HHTJ said:


> Sooo i was going to drive tonight. I dont drive much, maybe 2 hours here and there then i get frustrated or "had enough." I love driving. But im weary of customer service, especially drunk people. But thats for another topic.
> 
> So i log in and see the new agreement, then i cant read it so i go home to read it online and found this website. In the process, i noticed my rating went down.... from a solid 5 to 4.89 then to 4.6 im like huh??
> 
> ...


----------

